# Singletrails bei Körle/Melsungen/Guxhagen



## philipp111 (26. August 2008)

Da ich noch nicht so lang fahre, und noch keine singletrails hier in den Wäldern gefunden habe wollte ich mal fragen ob es hier Leute aus der Gegend südlich Kassels gibt die mir da vielleicht ein paar tips geben können 
Ich fahre hardtail, also suche ich nicht unbedingt downhill-strecken, ein paar wurzeln können aber schon da sein 

Bin für jegliche tips dankbar.


----------

